# Sage dual boiler steam pipe to brew boiler part



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi forum, does anyone know where to get all the pipe that connects the steam to the brew boiler in the dual boiler?

Just taken mypine apart to diagnose a steam leak and head trouble getting that pipe off the steam boiler, the silicone boot almost appeared to have been melted on. When I didn't get the boot off I couldn't remove the pipe, on closer inspection I noticed that the pipe had split at the base where it attaches to the metal connection.

I got the machine 2nd hand and my guess is that this has been repaired before by just squirting in some silicone (which is what I am going to do now as a temporary measure.

I have had a look on the web and the part seems to be called W0219707 - T-TUBE ST S-VALVE TO STEAM BOILER but I only seem to be able to find it on Aussie websites and they don't have it in stock.

Chris


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Measure it but pretty sure they use 4mm ptfe tube so should be a case of getting some and removing the bits Sage add and fitting to a new length of pipe.

You'll need new O rings. Best to have some even if one that is ok is disturbed.

I doubt if silicone sealer or the stronger adhesive stuff will have much luck sticking to ptfe.


----------



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

I did wonder about doing that but the sage bits are pretty well pressed on and I doubt I will be able to get them off and on.

The silicone is really just to seal the pipe, it's surrounded by the metal bit of the boiler that sticks out so fingers crossed it will hold.

I'm going to call up coffee classics on Tuesday, hopefully they will stock the part as I believe they are official repairers for sage in UK.


----------



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

Update incase anyone refers to this in the future...repair didn't work. As ajohn suggested the silicone didn't bond to the pipe well enough and steam is escaping between from the base of the pipe, up the side of the pipe and out the top next to the pipe 😭

Fingers crossed for getting parts.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's a tough one and can't help wondering why the pipe split. Doesn't sound like something ptfe will do to me.

What some do given a pipe problem is switch to 4mm high pressure push fit connectors. If you can't buy the pipe I'd sell it as spares making that clear. When the joint is cleaned up you might still find problems.

This lot sell for Sage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sage-The-Dual-Boiler-Coffee-Espresso-Maker-Machine-Silver-BES920UK-Kitchen/393229950749?hash=item5b8e54df1d:g:-RkAAOSw-vJgZdoi

They have sold refurbs in the past. Solid guarantee for some months and then a pro rata refund. They wont let people keep machines if this is needed. I think used means a no question return for some period. 😳 However my recent long post suggests things that need checking. They can be descaled manually directly into the boilers - youtube video on a machine from before when the drains were fitted.  I have a very low diameter snake camera for other reasons. Some can be plugged into a mobile phone.

The solenoid type is pretty standard but not sure if other brands can be fitted. Those usually have a 1/8bsp threaded connector rather than push on pipe. Their other machines solenoids are on ebay. Not sure on the DB.

People used to buy stuff directly off Coffee Classics. I enquired once for routine stiff and was told no, have to go through Sage but they can provide part numbers. A while ago some one did get a repair cost this way via Sage but don't know how well it worked out. The pending repairable bill may make some difference to what they will do. At least with a pipe they can't just offer an entire solenoid block for a BE when one bit has broke for some reason.

Triacs don't like too many jolts, trade term for volts. That is why I plug mine into a spike suppressed extension lead. They are generally pretty robust apart from that. Like many things today they do not have a true on off switch - remember that when poking about inside.

TBH I think many problems are down to the water used and general maintenance, then come the O rings and things like antivac valves which can fail on any machine. In some respects the same sort of things can apply to any machine at some point.


----------



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

The pipe had gone just where the retaining clip is but only on one side, so I don't know if this was just never fitted properly from the factory or whether it's worn due to vibration.....?

Looks like I'll be having fun removing all the silicone and then hopefully just a matter of a new pipe to fit.

Thanks for the help.


----------

